# MK Fenris / Dustin A Speaker



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 4, 2021)

*"Eagle Eyes Gator remembers all and sees all you cocksuckers and all your fucking ops. I'll expose the nose over and over again, just like I did with other clowns more competent than you." - TheGatorGamer 14/05/2021

Part 1: MK Fenris (loli loving pedo) background and dox*

MK Fenris aka Dustin Speaker is a loli loving pedo, who is also a fan of masturbating to hentai of his favourite anime waifu but no need to fear, he doesn't like them old. He likes them young, very very young.

MK Fenris has a small internet pressence online, though he regurlarly orbits e celebs and their lackys, the main one being TheGatorGamer who is somewhat a co host of the Killstream. MK Fenris according to his bio on twitter describes himself  "knower of the bloodsports lore" and the "respecter of sawa's thighs" (slow down there buddy, 2D girls aren't real and will never love you).

AlthoughMK Fenris does not have much of a pressence in the KS show, he is indicative of those who follow Ralph and Gator around, taking a quick glance at MK Fenris twitter will reveal much there is to know about him. Typing "loli" and his twitter handle in the advanced search bar will bring up quite a lot of disturbing tweets about his lust of lolicon, though in this thread I have archived quite a few examples for all too see.

*Dustin Speaker online username list*
- Mk Fenris
- TsunKingFenris
- Fenris
- ChimeraSage
- Driugen (PSN)

*Dustin A. Speaker dox*

Dustin A Speaker comes from his steam profile, Dustin A Speaker has 3 names he uses on steam, one of them is *"ChimeraSage"*, when typed into google a pinterest profile with the same username comes up but also on the profile is a name "*Dustin Speaker"*. The name on his Pinterest also matches with the name *"Dustin"* on his steam profile along with his other usernames.










Typing *"Dustin Speaker"* into google along with *"whitepages"* doesn't come up with his full information but that of *"Debra L Speaker"*, on the list is "Dustin A Speaker"





Now to confirm that this is the correct person, I have looked up *"Debra L Speaker"* on Facebook and this is what I have found,





Going to her about section and looking at the relationships tab gives the name *"Dustin A Speaker",* whom is listed as her son





Clicking on *"Dustin A Speakers*" profile and going to the more likes section gives the following results, now keep in mind these aren't the only thing that I used, there is the love of lolicon, kekistan, comics and videos games that he has liked which help contribute to his dox. I highlighted the IBS crowd mainly because of the description he has in his twitter bio which is the following: "*knower of the Bloodsports Lore"*









Which now brings me to his actual dox, which can be gathered from his mothers whitepages.

Original link


			https://www.whitepages.com/name/Debra-L-Speaker/Weldona-CO/PG317LVeEe9
		


Archived link








						Whitepages
					

The Official Whitepages




					web.archive.org
				




MK Fenris dox is as follows:
Real Name: Dustin A Speaker
DOB: September 30th, 1980
Address: 22936 Co Rd 11, Weldona, CO (The address is also associated with the name Debra L Speaker)
Possible email address: jimlinton.1@juno.com

Now not all is lost for the speaker family though, whilst Dustin is into anime and lolicon, along with sucking dicks of minor e celebs, his brother lives a different lifestyle. It seems like his brother lives a normal life





And now for his mother!





Now how about Dustin? What does he look like? Geez how is that naruto shirt going for you buddy? Have you managed to get anymore lolis into your harem?





*Part 2: MK Fenris (loli loving pedo) Tweets and connections

Connection with Gator*

So how is MK Fenris connected to IBS or the KS? As mentioned before, through Gator of course! And my god does this man look up to Gator, but not only that, it seems Dustin (loli loving pedo) has been wanting Josh's attention for a while now. In 70% of TheGatorGamers tweets (and in 100% of his anime tweets) you will find this pedophile commenting, most of the time regarding their passion for loli or their hatred for josh and the farms in general.

Now let's take a look shall we at some of the tweets from him to Gator and also in regards to Josh

*Here is MK Fenris trying to get Gators attention, yes Dustin, it is the failed dox is what broke Josh, no ones opinions can change over time, no sir*

Twitter link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1409213956170866693
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Jersh lost his mind is what happened. And he…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:35:59 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Here is Dustin sucking up too Gator even more*

Twitter link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1420810894334910470
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "He's been taking L's since he decided he did…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:39:05 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Now for the cream of the crop, here is MK Fenris, asking a fake gator if he managed to get his account back*

Twitter link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1429982695342411779
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "@TheGatorGamer1 got your account back?"
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 07:48:11 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Gator and* *MK Fenris talking about their love of lolicon during Christmas, unfortunately Gators response is gone due to the fact that his twitter was suspended*

Twitter link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1342664303187378176
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Which crazy bitch is Satoko again the blond …
					

アーカイブされた 2021年9月4日 21:37:48 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Now here is the kicker, whilst TheGatorGamer LOVES the commentary community, MK Fenris  HATES them with a passion, why you may ask? Well here is the reasoning!*

Oh no those darn dirty commentary community, how dare they say lolicon is bad
Original link
https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1399132700561248257

Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "With the new Streamer War going on, I'd like…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年9月4日 23:17:59 UTC




					archive.fo
				




MUH LOLIS LEAVE THEM ALONE
Original link
https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1399203687269023748

Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Because like all the Drama Club types, "muh …
					

アーカイブされた 2021年9月4日 23:20:39 UTC




					archive.fo
				




STOP TALKING ABOUT MUH LOLIS DA R MUH WAIFU

Original link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1325309743032758273
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Well bored of Augie and his monthly drama ru…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年9月4日 23:25:45 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*OP rambling:* But in all seriousness, it is very telling of MK Fenris and the things him and Gator will defend and talk about, what is even more funnier is that Gator is friends with MK Fenris who ardently defends lolicon but also the commentary community who despise lolicon and think it is bad. It is very telling of Gator and the things he supports, he can cry that Josh had shota or whatever it was but considering that Gator opening talks to a pedophile out in the open tells a lot about him.

Back onto the main topic

*But wait, Gator is surprisingly not his only friend. Let's take a look at his friend list shall we

Ouch sorry Gator, you are third, as usual never good enough to be the first pick for anything*

Twitter link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1340014582081982467
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "✨ Top Friends 🥇 @SuperShoku 🥈 @MinModulati…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:41:15 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Instead two other weebs one being named SuperShoku and the other named MinModulation were the first two picks, their twitters and archives of their twitters are linked below.*

SuperShoku Twitter
Original link


			https://twitter.com/SuperShoku
		


Archive








						Heavenly H.M Haōshoku (@SuperShoku) | Twitter
					

archived 25 Aug 2021 09:03:11 UTC




					archive.fo
				




MinModulation Twitter
Original link


			https://twitter.com/MinModulation
		


Archive








						Mini🐰Modu (@MinModulation) | Twitter
					

archived 25 Aug 2021 09:06:42 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Part 3: MK Fenris (loli loving pedo) lust for animal fucking and lolicon*

If you ever want to see a degenerate and the different types of kinks they jack off too, take a look at their social media profiles, what they like, retweet and post would give you an understanding as to the type of person they are. In the case of MK Fenris once you use advanced search on his twitter profile, his lust and love for lolicon and other degenerate things came to light.

Now let's take a look at some of those tweets

*MK Fenris shows his love for horse pussy*

Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1430005612973158403
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "My thirst for horse pussy came through… "
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 06:57:21 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Let's hope MK Fenris (loli loving pedo) doesn't have a little sister*

Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1429903214795755527
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Is this a trick question? Karen obviously.… "
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 07:14:07 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*His collection of young animated girls is growing, unlike their ages*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1429617926907305985
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "アドミラル・ヒッパー | せりや #pixiv https://t.co/RURQ4e8…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 07:22:14 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Yes we must! Wait how old are those waifus?*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1185008744792412161
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "WE MUST SECURE THE EXISTENCE OF OUR WAIFUS A…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:09:19 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Sir how did you know I love loli?*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1334735498565324803
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "In the Reiwa Era the Loli Ara Ara's you… "
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:16:06 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*More loli's*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1337913991964680192
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Old Lady in a Loli body BTFO'd by actual Lol…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:18:05 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Code red code red, so does that mean you still fuck her knowing she is younger?*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1413613040491274244
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Schrodingers Loli, she looks 18 until you re…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:20:35 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*More loli's*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1426624942070771719
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "Yukikaze isn't a loli, she's just smol.… "
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:24:43 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Well they don't seem to far from the truth there*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1125479644889661440
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "I got called a pedo once for shipping Kazuma…
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:30:43 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*According to MK Ferris (loli loving pedo), you cannot point out that his waifus look young other your just jacking off to Nancy Pelosi*
Original


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris/status/1374027446199156745
		


Archive








						💢 フェンリス 💢 on Twitter: "I said what needed to be said.… "
					

アーカイブされた 2021年8月24日 22:33:17 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Now whilst looking into MK Ferris (loli loving pedo), a new twitter profile of his was found, this is his alt should his main one go down. Now here is the disturbing part, his main account yeilds A LOT of loli results but not as much as his alt, let's take a look at those tweets as well

*Mk Fenris twitter alt*

Original link


			https://mobile.twitter.com/tsunkingfenris
		


Archive link








						💢 Fenris, your local Tsundere 💢 (@TsunKingFenris) / Twitter
					

archived 28 Aug 2021 05:38:02 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*Um girl to marry? Sir, this is not the 15th century, they look a little young.*

Original link


			https://mobile.twitter.com/TsunKingFenris/status/923295365415047168
		


Archive link








						💢 Fenris, your local Tsundere 💢 on Twitter: "Help me pick which gir…
					

archived 28 Aug 2021 05:47:43 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*The rules have gotten confusing? Um....okay*

Original link


			https://mobile.twitter.com/TsunKingFenris/status/1091156918154870784
		


Archive link








						💢 Fenris, your local Tsundere 💢 on Twitter: "Psst, @RageGoldenEagle…
					

archived 28 Aug 2021 05:52:12 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*SHE IS NOT LOLI MY DUDE*

Original link


			https://mobile.twitter.com/TsunKingFenris/status/1011378244367605762
		


Archive link








						💢 Fenris, your local Tsundere 💢 on Twitter: "@Skyzzed @dark_zedge H…
					

archived 28 Aug 2021 06:00:06 UTC




					archive.fo
				




*UwU so smol? Wait is that a child?*
Original link


			https://mobile.twitter.com/TsunKingFenris/status/1411426565523640320
		


Archive link








						💢 Fenris, your local Tsundere 💢 on Twitter: "Okay so basically, she…
					

archived 28 Aug 2021 06:12:44 UTC




					archive.fo
				






Spoiler: Twitter cap dump









Spoiler: MK Ferris social media



List of MK Ferris social media

Pinterest
Original link








						Dustin Speaker (chimerasage) - Profile | Pinterest
					

See what Dustin Speaker (chimerasage) has discovered on Pinterest, the world's biggest collection of ideas.




					nl.pinterest.com
				




Archived link








						Dustin Speaker (chimerasage) - Profile | Pinterest
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 07:34:28 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Guilded
Original link








						Guilded - Chat for Gaming Communities
					

Guilded upgrades your group chat and equips your server with integrated event calendars, forums, and more – 100% free.




					www.guilded.gg
				




Archived link








						Guilded - Chat for Gaming Communities
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 07:50:31 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Mywaifulist
Original link








						Fenris the TsunKing - MyWaifuList
					






					mywaifulist.moe
				




Archived link








						Fenris the TsunKing - MyWaifuList
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 07:55:21 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Bungie
Original link





						Bungie.net
					






					www.bungie.net
				




Archived link








						MKFenris > Bungie Profile | Bungie.net
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 08:03:25 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Steam
Original link








						Steam Community :: Fenris
					






					steamcommunity.com
				




Archived link








						Steam Community :: Fenris
					

Your local TsunBastard™, I game with a variety between weeb games and traditional vidya.




					web.archive.org
				




MkFenris twitter
Original link


			https://twitter.com/MKFenris
		


Archived link








						💢 フェンリス 💢 (@MKFenris) | Twitter
					

アーカイブされた 2021年9月1日 10:03:56 UTC




					archive.fo
				




TsunKingFenris twitter (Alt)
Original link


			https://twitter.com/TsunKingFenris
		


Archived link








						💢 Fenris, your local Tsundere 💢 (@TsunKingFenris) | Twitter
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 08:51:18 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Dlive
Original link








						TsunKing_Fenris · DLive
					

DLive.tv is the largest live streaming community on the blockchain. Discover amazing games and channels, and earn rewards by watching streams on DLive now.




					dlive.tv
				




Archived link








						TsunKing_Fenris · DLive
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 08:55:00 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Facebook
Original link





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




Archived link
N/A

Soundcloud
Original link








						Dustin A. Speaker
					

Listen to Dustin A. Speaker | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




					soundcloud.com
				




Archived link








						Stream Dustin A. Speaker music | Listen to songs, albums, playlists f…
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 09:59:06 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Tumblr
Original links








						A Chimera's Thoughts
					

Musings on Fanfiction ideas, character concepts, gaming, and other stuff.




					chimerasage.tumblr.com
				




Archived link








						A Chimera's Thoughts
					

archived 4 Sep 2021 08:36:23 UTC




					archive.fo
				







*OP rambling:* As this is my second thread, if I have missed out on anything feel free to tag or message me and I can add it onto the OP and credit you for finding it, I will update the thread if more information comes up in regards to *MK Fenris (loli loving pedo)*, as for now I wanted to bring attention to this creep, but not only him, but also to highlight the types of people Gator hangs around with and is friends with.


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 4, 2021)

Screenshots of linked tweets are your friend, as are spoilers for the long list of social media links. Also, fix the attachments.


----------



## King Ethanol Liver Ralph (Sep 4, 2021)

Jesus Christ, did I read that right? A fan... of Gator?? GATOR?
How much of a failure do you have to be to look up to GATOR?


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 4, 2021)

Sprate Header said:


> Screenshots of linked tweets are your friend, as are spoilers for the long list of social media links. Also, fix the attachments.


I will do that soon, thanks for that, just waiting for KFs to not keep shitting itself


----------



## Ol' Slag (Sep 4, 2021)

Do we have evidence of a deviantart or some other website that shows he actually enjoys loli porn? Or is this just some weeb loser? My bad if I missed something when looking through this post.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 4, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> Do we have evidence of a deviantart or some other website that shows he actually enjoys loli porn? Or is this just some weeb loser? My bad if I missed something when looking through this post.


Once @Null can fix his site then I properly edit it, but for now there are tweets where he defends lolicon, I will add screenshots of the tweets themselves as another user suggested so it will be easier for people to read and get an understanding of MK Fenris


----------



## Tims (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe try removing "loli loving pedo" after every mention of his name (not saying he's not because he is but you don't need to keep hammering it), seems a bit spergy to me but otherwise solid thread.


----------



## vulg (Sep 4, 2021)

dont we all though


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 4, 2021)

Tims said:


> Maybe try removing "loli loving pedo" after every mention of his name (not saying he's not because he is but you don't need to keep hammering it), seems a bit spergy to me but otherwise solid thread.


Fair point, I was trying to hammer that in but I think the thread itself is enough


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 4, 2021)

DDoS has gone nuts since this thread was posted.

Someone is upset.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 4, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Once Null can fix his site then I properly edit it, but for now there are tweets where he defends lolicon, I will add screenshots of the tweets themselves as another user suggested so it will be easier for people to read and get an understanding of MK Fenris


Clarity would be good because defending loli and actively consuming loli content are on somewhat different levels of cringe, even if both ultimately result in pedo jokes.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 4, 2021)

Yeah I will update properly once KFs is working properly, I will upload screenshots of the tweets with a few other things, but right now I am getting nowhere since there seems to be a DDOS every two seconds preventing anything from being amended or making it hard to amend shit


----------



## Phucket (Sep 4, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> DDoS has gone nuts since this thread was posted.
> 
> Someone is upset.


It's probably the Byuu trannys or daddy Janke. Anybody who's a fan of gator (Christ) doesn't know how to click off a video. Either that or they're strapped to a chair.


----------



## veri (Sep 4, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> DDoS has gone nuts since this thread was posted.
> 
> Someone is upset.



a ddos attack is expensive to maintain, i don't think gaydur's killstream salary would be able to cover it.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 4, 2021)

I was going to post this in the gator thread but it's more appropriate here. What does gator mean? It's funny that this "gator fan" got a thread while wolf and Kyler don't.






post | archive https://archive.md/Ep6xv


----------



## RichardRApe (Sep 4, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> It's funny that this "gator fan" got a thread while wolf and Kyler don't.


I think it's more important to show just how fucked up the people Gator surrounds himself with while he moralizes about dried pussy giving his ice cold takes. For instance did you know the guy who co-hosted his first episode is a diaper furry? *Shanny's Trannies and Diaper Fur Emporium* is a real thing, it exists. Here's some "art" from that weirdo.


----------



## Nigella (Sep 5, 2021)

Literally who?


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 5, 2021)

All weebs are like this.


----------



## Tims (Sep 5, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> All weebs are like this.


Many such case's


----------



## LordOdin (Sep 5, 2021)

This thread is fucking nonsense, everyone knows Gator doesn't have friends. On a side note imagine being a fat weeb and having to see your brother who's all about truckin'n'fucking.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 5, 2021)

Lord Archibald Everdean said:


> Jesus Christ, did I read that right? A fan... of Gator?? GATOR?
> How much of a failure do you have to be to look up to GATOR?


Not to mention this guy is over 40 and looks up to a 23-25 year old (judging gators age by the amount of time the eldest fag has been in school)


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 5, 2021)

Lol, this is all fake. A fan of Gator? Next you're going to tell me pigs can fly.


----------



## Nigella (Sep 5, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Once @Null can fix his site then I properly edit it, but for now there are tweets where he defends lolicon, I will add screenshots of the tweets themselves as another user suggested so it will be easier for people to read and get an understanding of MK Fenris


So you don't have anything of him posting loli, just him posting anime girls. Did this guy insult you or something, this is pathetic. You doxed a literal nobody, you're the faggot here.


----------



## RichardRApe (Sep 5, 2021)

Nigella said:


> So you don't have anything of him posting loli, just him posting anime girls. Did this guy insult you or something, this is pathetic. You doxed a literal nobody, you're the faggot here.


He posted links of tons of loli on this gaydur mega fan's twitter. You could have randomly clicked on any of them and saw it.



He even labeled some of the links.

This "nobody" has a long history with Gaydur, also with that weirdo Cody and there's a whole group of them. Now the formatting of this thread is fucking bad, it's worse than what I would make and everyone knows my thread formatting is horseshit. But that aside putting together threads of the people that actually engage with Gaydur only bolsters how pathetic and hypocritical Shanny is. He'll spend an entire podcast saying how bad furries are while with a literal diaper fur and tell Ralph he won't associate with anyone that defends loli while this is a guy he talks with online all the time.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



"I think you should bully lolicons on the internet 100%."


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Sep 5, 2021)

This guy may be a degenerate sperg who associates with the Gunt's towel boy but I'm still trying to grasp what's funny here. Doesn't Flamenco also have his simps as well? It's about as interesting as the people who give Tonka Saw money.

On a side note, this isn't the same guy that's the alleged alt of Gator that was postured some time back because of all of the GG buzzwords, all of the mentions to TRR and the anime avatars? Just being purely speculative because that was my first thought that if it isn't Gator, then it'd be someone as pathetic enough to emulate him.


----------



## Space Cooter (Sep 5, 2021)

Another brave revolutionary of the beta uprising.

It's quite funny to see a circle of fat virgins orbit a fat loser who bangs chicks that are so ugly you'd rather be a virgin than fuck them.


----------



## Nigella (Sep 5, 2021)

This is honestly pathetic, I think you deserve bullying more than this random literal who.


----------



## Nig (Sep 5, 2021)

The ironic weabooism is really starting to run it's course. It's become too ubiquitous and such an easy, lazy way to make a name for yourself if you're a shit person. I just wonder if Gator necessarily co-signs everything this man says.


----------



## vulg (Sep 5, 2021)

Nig said:


> The ironic weabooism is really starting to run it's course. It's become too ubiquitous and such an easy, lazy way to make a name for yourself if you're a shit person. I just wonder if Gator necessarily co-signs everything this man says.


idk dude if the police ever find CP on your harddrive just tell them it was ironic it'll probably work


----------



## Thomas Paine (Sep 5, 2021)

Jesus christ use spoiler tags. Fucking infinite scroll post


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 5, 2021)

Nigella said:


> This is honestly pathetic, I think you deserve bullying more than this random literal who.


mk fenris has been an eceleb bootlicker since before tonkas knoxville blowout. hes been messed with by lots of people from plate to iirc ralphs old fans etc for being a kumite fan and now a gaytor boot licker.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Sep 5, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Lol, this is all fake. A fan of Gator? Next you're going to tell me pigs can fly.


How do you think Ralph got to Vegas?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 5, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> How do you think Ralph got to Vegas?


Did he really just fly there?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Sep 5, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Did he really just fly there?
> View attachment 2515297


I was going to say American Airlines or Delta but I like your answer better.


----------



## veri (Sep 5, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> I was going to say American Airlines or Delta but I like your answer better.



ralph should be happy neither of them charged him  an extra seat for the gunt or he’d have to sneak into where they store the luggage.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 5, 2021)

WHY ARE ALL THESE FAGGOTS PEDO DEFENDERS AND PEDO ADJACENT?!?!


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 6, 2021)

Interesting...












post | archive https://archive.md/4aoVN


----------



## veri (Sep 6, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he’s had his account for ten years and one of his most interacted with accounts isn’t just gator, but the account he’s only been using for a MONTH?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Sep 7, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> This guy may be a degenerate sperg who associates with the Gunt's towel boy but I'm still trying to grasp what's funny here. Doesn't Flamenco also have his simps as well? It's about as interesting as the people who give Tonka Saw money.
> 
> On a side note, this isn't the same guy that's the alleged alt of Gator that was postured some time back because of all of the GG buzzwords, all of the mentions to TRR and the anime avatars? Just being purely speculative because that was my first thought that if it isn't Gator, then it'd be someone as pathetic enough to emulate him.


It may be better to just have a thread on all of them. I really dont see whats funny about this thread either. Degenerates thirsting over lolis isnt unique.


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Sep 7, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Not to mention this guy is over 40 and looks up to a 23-25 year old (judging gators age by the amount of time the eldest fag has been in school)


wait, isn't gator older than that? i thought he for sure had to be over 30 by now


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 7, 2021)

Benzo Samurai said:


> wait, isn't gator older than that? i thought he for sure had to be over 30 by now


Gator is closer to Fagmenco in age than to Ralph. Fagmenco being either 20 or 21. So Gator is 3-4 years older than Fagmenco. 25 being the limit if he is still in school as the eldest fag on campus at the university of West Virginia


----------



## veri (Sep 8, 2021)

Benzo Samurai said:


> wait, isn't gator older than that? i thought he for sure had to be over 30 by now



he’s THE eldest. if you were to hear the story of the birth of the universe and every life form on it it’d be told from gator’s perspective.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 8, 2021)

she wont fuck you janny.


----------



## Fannyscum (Sep 10, 2021)

Tango Down



This tweet thread with the eldest fag is what tipped me off:


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Sep 10, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2525319


Gator? Talking about braindead takes and telling people to touching grass?


----------



## vulg (Sep 11, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Gator? Talking about braindead takes and telling people to touching grass?


TOUCH THE GRASS CHUD

WATCH THE ANIME CHUD

TAKE THE VAXX CHUD

EAT THE BUGS CHUD


----------

